# Do you always use conditioner?



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to say that i rarely use it, and since Riley is usually kept in a shorter lamb trim i havnt seen the need. Is there a big difference? Should i use it?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't always use an in-the-tub conditioner, but I always mist a leave in on all dogs. 

It's important to lay the cuticle of the hair shaft back down and seal off the cortex from pollutants etc. Also, the hair shaft is less susceptable to damage if the cuticle is layed down properly.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I see a huge difference with longer hair, the shorter areas I barely put much conditioner on.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't use a heavy conditioner...every so often I will on Sagans legs but only because he constantly gets muddy just in that area. Using a heavy conditioner has helped keep it clean and to keep the mud from sticking to the coat.

I usually use Results Rinse by Show Season and love it! It allows for fast drying and makes the coat really fluff out instead of weighing it down. It also smells fantastic.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I use a shampoo that conditions a bit, so I don't use an extra conditioner if I use that shampoo. However, if I use my CC White on White (only use this every so often), I will use the After Bath conditioner on his legs and ears. Makes a huge difference, he doesn't mat up nearly as easily on his legs after being conditioned. I just use it on his ears cause it makes them so soft and smells nice.  

The shampoo + conditioner stuff that I use is pretty good, since it doesn't overly condition but still keeps the coat nice and silky. I don't use much on the topknot, since it starts to flop over when it gets long with the 2 in 1 shampoo.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I use leave-in conditioner to protect the coat and keep it more supple so it won't break. It works very well for us.
_


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Light mist of The Stuff on Vegas before drying, his hair is still soft, and too much conditioner makes the volume go down fast.

Vienna needs to be SOAKED in the stuff, especially along her topline, the hair there is so dense you don't even know!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Always, always, always, always... did I say always?

Every single time Vinnie is bathed, I use shampoo (CC shampoo) and follow it with the CC After Bath Rinse (rinse out conditioner) that stays in for a few minutes. Towel dry and then spray with CC Ice on Ice. I LOVE the way his coat feels and he NEVER is one to matt. I never had an issue with coat change either. People always comment on how nice his coat is :biggrin:


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

AgilityIG said:


> Always, always, always, always... did I say always?
> 
> Every single time Vinnie is bathed, I use shampoo (CC shampoo) and follow it with the CC After Bath Rinse (rinse out conditioner) that stays in for a few minutes. Towel dry and then spray with CC Ice on Ice. I LOVE the way his coat feels and he NEVER is one to matt. I never had an issue with coat change either. People always comment on how nice his coat is :biggrin:


May have to look into this. I want a pretty coat too.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I definitely love CC Ice on Ice. It makes brushing so easy. I haven't tried the after bath rinse though.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I definitely love CC Ice on Ice. It makes brushing so easy. I haven't tried the after bath rinse though.


yes, yes, yes  everyone here usually gets it when the get a bath and blow dry. I love to try other conditioners though. i still havent found anything to really make a difference on jazz's ears and tail without also weighing the down and making them take forever to dry.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I got a sample of IOD from a rep at a show. I really liked how it smelled and thought it was wonderful to use, but a few days after Vinnie's bath, I was wishing I had not used it. He was so hard to brush out. 

I will stick to my CC products. Love 'em!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

They are great products. I'd like to try that shampoo, though I also really want to try the results rinse haha. So many choices lol. I LOVE how IOD smells! Every CC product I've tried thus far has done what it said it would so I really like them.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

I rarely use a conditioner after shampooing, especially when I'm going to be sissoring. But when I do, I use an EQyss conditioner or creme rinse. Prior to brushing, I put a tiny dot/dab of Survivor in the palm of my hand, rub palms together, and go over the coat, then brush. The comb glides through easily, even Lucia's dense, dense coat. I don't like CC's Ice on Ice or whatever it's called because it feels tacky and seems to attract dirt. 

I've noticed an improved coat since I started giving the Poodles Halo's Dream Coat instead of plain fish oil. That, coupled with giving them sardines as a snack once a week, and wild Alaskan Salmon (sold in the pouches) once a week for meals, seems to excellerate hair growth as well.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Wonder, if you do try results rinse order it from the vendor! Call Show Season directly and order it that way. I started ordering my show season products directly from the vendor and I usually get a bunch of samples!

Results Rinse is absolutely amazing. I love, love, love it. It's not very expensive either.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Wait!! So you guys spray on the spray Prior to drying? When the coat is still wet? I havnt found a spray i really like yet. The Ice on Ice is nice, put like PH said, it seems to get tacky on Riley after a little bit. I have been making my own conditioner/water mix. Works well, but not ideal. 

What CC product would work well for Riley? He doesnt really need (or have) a color one. I dont keep him very long, and he has pretty good texture i think. 

Oh, and i tried doing the ear flush/washing thing you guys have been talking about. I will let you know in a couple days how he does. Doesnt seem too sensitive today and i just did it last night.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Wait!! So you guys spray on the spray Prior to drying? When the coat is still wet? I havnt found a spray i really like yet. The Ice on Ice is nice, put like PH said, it seems to get tacky on Riley after a little bit. I have been making my own conditioner/water mix. Works well, but not ideal.
> 
> What CC product would work well for Riley? He doesnt really need (or have) a color one. I dont keep him very long, and he has pretty good texture i think.


I towel dry Vinnie as much as I can and then spray with the Ice on Ice. I have never had a "tacky" feeling to his coat and I do soak it pretty good - especially the longer hair. 

I like all of the CC products except for the Clarifying shampoo - didn't care for that much. Everything else is wonderful. I use the Black on Black on Vinnie now - I used to use the White on White, but he is so dark that I went to the B on B. You can use the W on W on any color dog.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Can u dilute and the CC and make it less tacky? I mix mine on my own, buy the concentrate, and for the poo's I use it more diluted than I do for the tibbies.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Aidan said:


> Wonder, if you do try results rinse order it from the vendor! Call Show Season directly and order it that way. I started ordering my show season products directly from the vendor and I usually get a bunch of samples!
> 
> Results Rinse is absolutely amazing. I love, love, love it. It's not very expensive either.


yeah? I was thinking I'd just pick some up at a show or something sometime. I'm going out in Jan/Feb. There was a supplier at some of the shows but I haven't been in soooo long I haven't seen her. 

Show seasons and plush puppy... lol. I love both of them. I use this shine stuff on the dog's sometimes when I'm done grooming and it smells soooo nice (plush puppy always does) and the hair is soft. I have to mist it really far away though or it leaves a build up and is oily.


----------

